# forthcoming ksw UK tournament



## Dbn paul 35 (Nov 7, 2006)

are there any kuk sool practicioners competing in Birmingham on 26 june ( under black belt category) if so i would like to hear from your thoughts
about competing.kahm sa ham needah.Dbn paul.


----------



## Vastarakanuten (Nov 8, 2006)

I intend to enter this tournament DBN paul.  In fact I will be travelling down on the same bus as you and representing the same school, in the same age category and at the same grade.  It's a small world isn't it?


----------



## Dbn paul 35 (Nov 8, 2006)

Is that you tom, has to be with a handel like that, did the school visit go okay, you wanna check some of these threads relating to kuk sool, korea, hapkido and the myriad of other arts from korea best place for martial art history I've found, cu tomorrow night. Paul.


----------



## Vastarakanuten (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes it is me. In case you are wondering about the odd account name, it is a word i made up myself years ago which now presides over my every account, including e-mail, play.com, ebay, etc. The beauty of it is that i know no one else has it so i don't have to follow it up with numbers.


----------



## Vastarakanuten (Nov 11, 2006)

Also, here is phoenetic spelling of this strange name:

Vas-ta-ra-kanu-ten
Thought that might come in handy


----------



## DBN Tommy B (Nov 13, 2006)

Hello. New account. Old one unavailable. New 'easier to realise who it is' account name also


----------

